# Zip Panels



## Static Design

Im doing a set of plans for a guy who interested in the zip systems and he asked me the cost of using zip versus OSB. I know OSB prices fluctuates daily in my area but do you guys notices the price of Zip panels doing the same? 

What are your average cost per 4x8 panel? 
What is the price of the tape for the seams?
Is there a huge price difference between zips versus the OSB/ house wrap method?

I have not seen one house built in a 60 mile radius of people using zips, im sure they are out there but no one around here uses them or carries them locally.


----------



## mikebooth

*mikebooth*

I have been using the zip system for several years and until something better comes :clap:along, this is all that I will be using. I use the roof decking and the wall products. One is green color and the other is brown. This lets the code department see that you use the proper product. It is much faster and easier. The gun to put tape on with will be supplied by lumber supplier at no charge, if you have account with them. If you purchas, they cost approx. $100 each. The total cost for zip boards and tape is less than osb, roof decking felt and house wrap. If you ever use zip you will never use the other product.


----------



## Static Design

How far are you away from Bowling Green, KY? Are you building anything now with them? I'd like to see the product in use.


----------



## loneframer

Here's a roof done with the Zip system. It's a nice product, but if it gets wet before installation, the edges will swell like OSB. Once down and taped, it's a super product. The surface is very non-skid, even when damp.:thumbsup:


----------



## Static Design

Lone framer do you remember what a 4x8 sheet cost?


----------



## loneframer

Static Design said:


> Lone framer do you remember what a 4x8 sheet cost?


 Sorry man, I was strictly labor on that job. I know Timuhler and Framerman have done projects recently with Zip, also Wallmaxx, if memory serves me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Static Design

I am waiting on bowes to get back with me and my local building supplier said what's a zip panel????? Haha So I explained and they are looking into it also.


----------



## loneframer

Static Design said:


> I am waiting on bowes to get back with me and my local building supplier said what's a zip panel????? Haha So I explained and they are looking into it also.


 Huber is the company that manufactures the Zip product line, as well as Advantech.:thumbsup:


----------



## NHNailbangah

7/16" 4'x8' wall panels at my local supplier$14.50

5/8" 4'x8' roof panels $22.00

3 3/4"x90' tape 24.00, they let me use their gun, but they sell them for just under $100.00

Hope this helps


----------



## Kent Whitten

Static Design said:


> I have not seen one house built in a 60 mile radius of people using zips, im sure they are out there but no one around here uses them or carries them locally.


I think that what you say right there may affect your price where you are. 

"Special Order" where ours are "In Stock". Prices in the same ballpark as what NH said.


----------



## ApgarNJ

those prices seem about right. I got my green wall boards here in NJ a year ago for about 13 bucks. the roofing was quoted at 18-19 a sheet

tape can vary, i pay about 27 for a roll. the gun I had to buy but factored it into my first job with zip wall.

I haven't used it for a roof yet, but I love the idea. we did the math and if you figure the time it takes you to sheath, then sometime having to setup again to tyvek and then tape the tyvek, etc, add up all that, the zip system is so far the best. I soaked a few scraps in a puddle though and it did swell up but didn't fall apart. I have heard you do need to tape the bottom row where it meets the fascia board so the water doesn't soak up on the edge as it runs down the roof.


----------



## mikebooth

*mikebooth*

Sorry, I do not have a project going at this time with zip roof & siding boards. I am located in Franklin, Tn. My number is 615-300-8141


----------



## Static Design

Thanks guys, I got some info and prices about the product which are similar to what was posted. My next question is what about re-roof jobs that might come up in the future, wouldn't scrapers damage the panels when old roofing material comes up? I guess that's why it's only warranty for 30 years so they don't have to worry about it haha.


----------



## Morning Wood

You'd have to remove the shingles with care. Knowing roofers, that may not be possible. I'd put 30# felt over the roof anyway.


----------



## ApgarNJ

the problem if they go to reroof would be that all the nail holes would have to be taped over or you'd just paper the roof with a synthetic roof paper.
I think it's funny that guys still use 15lb felt new roofs today. it's too easy to rip especially on steep roofs, causing safety hazards and there are so many new roof papers out there which last longer, you can leave them exposed for a longer period. my roofer never uses felt. the larger rolls cover much faster also.


----------



## gregj

On reroofs the manufacturer says you need to use felt. It's only on the original install that felt isn't needed. The coatings pretty durable so the roofers probably wouldn't damage it. The felts required on reroofs because of all the old nail holes. 

I was told by my lumber yard that I needed to buy it in 70 sheet bunks because they didn't want to stock it. If it's not used much in your area you may run into the same problem. The job I wanted to try it on required about 100 sheets and I didn't want to maintain an inventory of it so I called the lumber yards distributor. They said the same thing (order in 70 sheet bunks) but when I explained the job needs I guess he figured why lose a sale. He put me on hold and came back in a few minutes saying they had a partial bunk they could pull the extra 30 sheets from. Told me just to give the lumberyard his name and have them call him.

I liked using it and would again. Seems like it was around 14.70/sheet for the 1/2" ziproof sheets.


----------



## Timuhler

I just checked the invoices from December

7/16 4x8 Zip Wall 12.00
7/16 4x8 Zip roof 13.00

7/16 4x9 Zip Wall 14.28
7/16 4x10 Zip wall 15.62

tape/roll 3 3/4" 27.64

We found that for the house below in the link that Zip = OSB + Tyvek when you add the tape, it is mor expensive by $2-300

We feel that we make that back in time and ease. We sheathe our walls before lifting and get all the tape on and can still get a shear inspection (so far). It is great for siding, we can see where all the framing is. It provides an air barrier and is more effective at sealing the frame in less time than anything else we could do.
The tape goes on very quickly. Below is a short clip I shot. You can see other videos here http://www.youtube.com/user/Raftercutter















http://picasaweb.google.com/TimothyUhler/Lot34?feat=directlink


----------



## ApgarNJ

yes. it's definitely worth it for the time you save. i am always the one tyveking my jobs because i hate leaving it go like some guys do. 
so if you factor in building walls, sheathing and then setting up again to tyvek, that's too much work.

i wish i could get a lift on every job. building walls on the flat is so much easier and faster. i love seeing your pics Tim.


----------



## ESSaustin

I PMed a project a little while ago and the GC wanted every nail hole in the field taped as well. I have not seen this on any other job. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Timuhler

ESSaustin said:


> I PMed a project a little while ago and the GC wanted every nail hole in the field taped as well. I have not seen this on any other job. Anyone else do this?


It is not required by Huber. Go to their website and find the technical bulletin that shows that it isn't necessary even if the nail is overdriven. They performed a test where they built a box and put water on it (over holes overdriven) and put suction under it to try and draw the water through the panel. It didn't work.

We tape holes, but not over driven nails.


----------



## Bob Kovacs

Timuhler said:


> The tape goes on very quickly. Below is a short clip I shot.


Tim-

Why do you guys tape it before you nail the sheets down? Wouldn't it be easier to tape after nailing- seems like you'd get better adhesion since the sheets aren't moving around. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Timuhler

Bob Kovacs said:


> Tim-
> 
> Why do you guys tape it before you nail the sheets down? Wouldn't it be easier to tape after nailing- seems like you'd get better adhesion since the sheets aren't moving around. Or am I missing something?


We nail it all off, blow the dust off and then tape. The only thing that isn't nailed is where the sheathing hangs low to catch the rim joists. then we nail, but not through the tape. Only the seams are taped, so we can just nail outside the tape line. 

Does that help?


----------



## Bob Kovacs

Timuhler said:


> We nail it all off, blow the dust off and then tape. The only thing that isn't nailed is where the sheathing hangs low to catch the rim joists. then we nail, but not through the tape. Only the seams are taped, so we can just nail outside the tape line.
> 
> Does that help?


Makes sense- that's what I saw flopping around- the 12" or so hanging off the end of the wall framing, which made it look like the whole sheet was un-nailed. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Timuhler

Bob Kovacs said:


> Makes sense- that's what I saw flopping around- the 12" or so hanging off the end of the wall framing, which made it look like the whole sheet was un-nailed. Thanks for the feedback.


No problem. By the way, we priced OSB and Zip for two upcoming projects we hope to get. Zip wall 7/16 4x8 $15 7/16 4x8 OSB $13 Also Advantech is a little less than Edge Gold

That won't last long, the Huber rep said they lag the market somewhat, which is good now, but when prices fall, they lag that as well


----------

